# Inel Trait: Full of Anger



## Ritalincel (Aug 17, 2019)

Inel Trait: Full of Anger

Thread starterkingturtle 
Start date4 minutes ago
Jump to newWatch
https://incels.is/data/avatars/l/18/18374.jpg?1557288722
*kingturtle
Currycel * Incelists * Fascist
-*
JoinedMay 4, 2019Messages453
4 minutes ago

New
Add bookmark
#1
Incels are full of anger. I am full of anger at the world. I know that even if I do ascend, I will have to live in fear of being falsely accused of rape. Men in Jew USA have to live in constant fear of being falsely accuses of sexual misconduct. And if u marry, you live in constant fear of being divorced.

I hate the world. I am full of anger. I hate the fact that foids reject me. I hate the fact that I have to live in fear because of Jew #metoo. I hate not being able to achieve my dreams in life.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Aug 17, 2019)

Inels me


----------



## framecel222 (Aug 18, 2019)

JFL at the misandry in 2019 clown world


----------



## GoonCel (Aug 18, 2019)

incel trait: being banned on incels.is


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 18, 2019)

GoonCel said:


> incel trait: being banned on incels.is


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 5, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 6, 2019)

Goblin saidInels me


----------



## Guest2 (Sep 6, 2019)

GoonCel said:


> incel trait: being banned on incels.is


ok chad


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Thushespokeofit (Sep 8, 2019)

I am very angry rn


----------



## nattycel (Sep 8, 2019)

@Dope


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 8, 2019)

Involuntary celibate rage


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Sep 8, 2019)

I wouldn't call it angry in my case..

Bitterness more like


----------



## fukmylyf (Sep 8, 2019)

anger = normal T levels

that's why oldcels are usually calm


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 8, 2019)

inels me


----------



## framecel222 (Sep 9, 2019)

GoonCel said:


> incel trait: being banned on incels.is



Cuck trait: having a low warning level or being a mod


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 9, 2019)

GoonCel said:


> incel trait: being banned on incels


----------



## Andromeda88 (Sep 9, 2019)

what a retarded coon 
btw cope


----------



## Robert01 (Sep 9, 2019)

It appears that a *receding hairline* is a hereditary trait, with hair follicles made too sensitive by certain male hormones. Men who have a family history of baldness are more likely to lose their hair. The timing of hair loss is often similar from one generation to the next.


----------



## deathtochad (Sep 9, 2019)

Thank you RITALINCEL for bringing us the greatest hits of inels.co


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 9, 2019)

I'm angry at foids for not desiring me and for sluttyness. I hate chads becouse they steal what belongs to me, they mog me, show me that i should rope asap. They destroy my narcistic dream. I hate normies and cucks for being blind, licking chads ass just be have friends. I hate everyone


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 11, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> I'm angry at foids for not desiring me and for sluttyness. I hate chads becouse they steal what belongs to me, they mog me, show me that i should rope asap. They destroy my narcistic dream. I hate normies and cucks for being blind, licking chads ass just be have friends. I hate everyone


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 3, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> what a retarded coon
> btw cope


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 25, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Inel Trait: Full of Anger
> 
> Thread starterkingturtle
> Start date4 minutes ago
> ...


----------



## Arkantos (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 25, 2019)

Arkantos said:


>


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Nov 25, 2019)

*reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 26, 2019)

Arkantos reacted to your post in the thread Inel Trait: Full of Anger with No!.
Yesterday at 2:01 PM
6ft1 reacted to your post in the thread Inel Trait: Full of Anger with No!.

Yesterday at 1:37 PM
6ft1 reacted to your post in the thread Inel Trait: Full of Anger with No!.

Yesterday at 1:37 PM
6ft1 reacted to your post in the thread Inel Trait: Full of Anger with No!.

Yesterday at 1:37 PM
6ft1 reacted to your post in the thread Inel Trait: Full of Anger with No!.

Yesterday at 1:37 PM
6ft1 reacted to your post in the thread Inel Trait: Full of Anger with No!.

Yesterday at 1:37 PM
6ft1 reacted to your post in the thread Inel Trait: Full of Anger with No!.
Goblin saidInels me
Yesterday at 1:36 PM
6ft1 reacted to your post in the thread Inel Trait: Full of Anger with No!.

Yesterday at 1:36 PM
6ft1 reacted to your post in the thread Inel Trait: Full of Anger with No!.

Yesterday at 1:36 PM
6ft1 reacted to your post in the thread Inel Trait: Full of Anger with No!.
Inel Trait: Full of Anger Thread starterkingturtle Start date4 minutes ago Jump to newWatch kingturtle Currycel * Incelists *...
Yesterday at 1:36 PM
6ft1 reacted to your post in the thread Inel Trait: Full of Anger with No!.

Yesterday at 1:36 PM
Arkantos reacted to your post in the thread Inel Trait: Full of Anger with No!.

Yesterday at 1:20 PM
Arkantos reacted to your post in the thread Inel Trait: Full of Anger with No!.

Yesterday at 1:20 PM
Arkantos reacted to your post in the thread Inel Trait: Full of Anger with No!.

Yesterday at 1:20 PM
Arkantos reacted to your post in the thread Inel Trait: Full of Anger with No!.

Yesterday at 1:20 PM
Arkantos reacted to your post in the thread Inel Trait: Full of Anger with No!.

Yesterday at 1:20 PM
Arkantos reacted to your post in the thread Inel Trait: Full of Anger with No!.
Goblin saidInels me
Yesterday at 1:20 PM
Arkantos reacted to your post in the thread Inel Trait: Full of Anger with No!.

Yesterday at 1:20 PM
Arkantos reacted to your post in the thread Inel Trait: Full of Anger with No!.

Yesterday at 1:20 PM


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Arkantos reacted to your post in the thread Inel Trait: Full of Anger with No!.
> Yesterday at 2:01 PM
> 6ft1 reacted to your post in the thread Inel Trait: Full of Anger with No!.
> 
> ...


@6ft1 @Arkantos Explain yourself


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Nov 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> @6ft1 @Arkantos Explain yourself


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 26, 2019)

6ft1 said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Nov 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>


🥰


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 26, 2019)

💚


----------



## SikKunt (Nov 26, 2019)

GoonCel said:


> Inel trait


being banned on incels.is


Ritalincel said:


> 💚



💛


----------



## Arkantos (Nov 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> @6ft1 @Arkantos Explain yourself


inel rage


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 26, 2019)

https://looksmax.org/posts/1186519/reactions


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## MicroPenis (Nov 28, 2019)

its a common symptom of a scrambled brain chemisty

best way to cope is to try and balance your neuros out 

ive seen homeless streetshitters smiling and having a good time pushing carts full of trash

some entitled zoomer in his moms basement can get happy np


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 28, 2019)

Inels me


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 28, 2019)

Goblin said:


> Inels me


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Nov 28, 2019)

im truecel


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 28, 2019)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> im truecel


No, you are just a faggot for the time being


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 28, 2019)

https://looksmax.org/posts/1194020/reactions


----------



## pisslord (Nov 28, 2019)

yellow tape on his body


----------



## Overjetcel299 (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 28, 2019)

Overjetcel299 said:


>


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Nov 28, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> https://looksmax.org/posts/1194020/reactions



You didn't get any validation.

U mad?


----------



## pisslord (Nov 28, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> U mad?


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 29, 2019)

Goblin
Goblin reacted to your post in the thread Inel Trait: Full of Anger with No! No!.
A moment ago
Goblin
Goblin reacted to your post in the thread Inel Trait: Full of Anger with No! No!.
https://looksmax.org/posts/1194020/reactionsA moment ago
Overjetcel299
Overjetcel299 reacted to your post in the thread [Discussion] Biggest bros thread with No! No!.
https://looksmax.org/members/ritalincel.442/following/7 minutes ago
Overjetcel299
Overjetcel299 reacted to your post in the thread [Blackpill] Every normcunt wants to be the next wolf of wall street nowadays. Jfl at retards who buy into crypto and other get rich schemes with No! No!.
[RageFuel] Everybody nowadays wants to become an entrepreneur investor JFL Thread starterD3X Start dateToday at 7:44 AM Jump to...
7 minutes ago
Overjetcel299
Overjetcel299 reacted to your post in the thread [News] @sadakiyo spotted on NoFap forum with No! No!.
s
7 minutes ago
Overjetcel299
Overjetcel299 reacted to your post in the thread [News] @sadakiyo spotted on NoFap forum with No! No!.
8 minutes ago
Overjetcel299
Overjetcel299 reacted to your post in the thread [Discussion] Biggest bros thread with No! No!.
8 minutes ago
Overjetcel299
Overjetcel299 reacted to your post in the thread [Rage] I tried to help dude that is bulied in our class with No! No!.
Can't remember what that sounds like tbh
8 minutes ago
Overjetcel299
Overjetcel299 reacted to your post in the thread Study finds 50% of Tinder users have only ever been on one face-to-face date - even though most have made hundreds of matches with No! No!.
Jfl@u
8 minutes ago
Overjetcel299
Overjetcel299 reacted to your post in the thread Had a fight with my mom with No! No!.
Holy shit. My mom came into my room to bring me a plate of chicken nuggets and I literally screamed at her and hit the plate of chicken...
8 minutes ago
Overjetcel299
Overjetcel299 reacted to your post in the thread How the fuck do mods find out alt accounts so quickly? with No! No!.
9 minutes ago
Overjetcel299
Overjetcel299 reacted to your post in the thread never browse r/inceltears with No! No!.
Ryo_Hazuki Modcel - JoinedNov 8, 2017Messages4,576 Nov 24, 2017 Add bookmark #2 So even inceltears realizes nofap is a pseudoscience...
10 minutes ago
Overjetcel299
Overjetcel299 reacted to your post in the thread [Discussion] Biggest bros thread with No! No!.
nice try phaggot
10 minutes ago
Overjetcel299
Overjetcel299 reacted to your post in the thread [Rage] I tried to help dude that is bulied in our class with No! No!.
11 minutes ago
Overjetcel299
Overjetcel299 reacted to your post in the thread [Rage] I tried to help dude that is bulied in our class with No! No!.
11 minutes ago
Overjetcel299
Overjetcel299 reacted to your post in the thread [Theory] brutal tbh, caricature of IT user in The Sims with No! No!.
LastGerman Ubermenschcel - JoinedNov 3, 2018Messages9,806 Today at 3:24 PM Add bookmark #8 Did you laugh at that poor guy?
11 minutes ago
Overjetcel299
Overjetcel299 reacted to your post in the thread [Story] Year Of The Pig: A 2019 In The Life Of FrothySolutions with No! No!.
Today at 4:34 PM thx bro
11 minutes ago
Overjetcel299
Overjetcel299 reacted to your post in the thread low inhib = everything legit with No! No!.
12 minutes ago
Overjetcel299
Overjetcel299 reacted to your post in the thread low inhib = everything legit with No! No!.
12 minutes ago
Overjetcel299
Overjetcel299 reacted to your post in the thread Godfrey gao died, couldnt stand the racepill with No! No!.
Any pics of hsi crumpled lifeless body being carried off of the set? Asking for a friend


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 1, 2019)

https://looksmax.org/posts/1215464/reactions


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## gigachadcel (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 6, 2019)

https://looksmax.org/posts/1221187/reactionshttps://looksmax.org/posts/1232902/reactions


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 6, 2019)

@Ritalincel describe the girl you lost your virginity to


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 6, 2019)

Goblin said:


> @Ritalincel describe the girl you lost your virginity to


In October of 2009 I laid eyes for the first time on a woman and immediately though “I have to know her” 2 and a half months later I had a chance to speak to her and we really hit it off. She flirtingly, play stalked me at our local bar where I was in rehearsals for a production of Moulin Rouge in their at the time closed downstairs. She invited me upstairs after for a beer and karaoke. This started a pattern of nights singing and hanging out until our first date (which I was oblivious to the serious “date” aspect of) on New Year’s Eve. We declared ourselves officially an exclusive couple on January 18, 2010. After an excellent Mabon Ritual with friends from the local pagan community the following Fall Equinox (and some amazing sex after) we decided to become handfasted and the ceremony was held October 2nd, 2010 at the anniversary of the festival we had first met at a year before. About a year and a half later deep depression stole my libido and we’ve had difficulty rekindling our sex life to its former glory since. At some point in the next year or two she brought home a psychic parasite from a hospital or nursing home she had visited in the course of doing her job as a paramedic. We were, sadly, oblivious to the presence of this parasite (I have just discovered it recently) but it poisoned her against me, fostered the growth of a toxic persona she has preferred more and more over her true self, and spread negativity and discord in our lives, our relationships in the communities we were once active with, our marriage (which since it was before same-sex marriage became legal in the US was not legally binding, but is STILL spiritually binding), and just everything. The havoc this parasite has fostered has also invited toxic people into our lives and has deterred my partner from smudging and cleansing our home after we finally got rid of them. That’s almost 10 years, 5 households, and at least 20 toxic people worth of toxic negarive energy building. One of these toxic people is her best friend of over 20 years from her hometown. We moved him here, gave him a home, provided for all his needs, without requiring him to work. He was only expected to help keep the house and yard and be a live in dog nanny for when our crazy work and sleep schedules kept us from being able to take them out for all of their walk times. And yet, he grew resentful of our relationship and of her “control” over his life and when he eventually caved in to his past drug addictions, stole her mother’s prescription painkillers and was kicked out of the house he began working with Coyote and spun a curse directed my partner which has now reached its peak 4 years later. He has now, with curse in full swing, subsumed her free will and schemed with an individual who is bound to an incubus or succubus (actions and energy say incubus, but host is biologically female with preference for male pronouns so I don’t know if that would mean succubus or incubus). She began cheating on me with the incubus/succubus on July 10 after meeting its host forthe firfirsfirfirst time on July 4th. She has fought the entities and the curse a few times and xome to me crying and apologizing and professing her love for me only to again succumb to their pretty little lies, deceptions and manipulations. On August 24th at a public poetry reading event she performed a poem essentially spelling the doom of the one whocarries the incubus/succubus. But 6 days later in a civil ceremony with no spiritual aspect legally married this person. Yet still desperatelyclings to our friendship and “common interests, because none of that is stuff ‘we’ (she and the incubus/succubus host) do” I can feel our bond remains. I can feel her emotions which are in turmoil. She is perpetually drained, weak, exhausted, sick, and in pain. Her elderly mother who lives with her is having more issues. And our 5 dogs are sick and depressed. I can see she is not really happy though she keeps saying she is. Her body language, constant eyerolling, always seeming on the verge of tears or of begging my forgiveness or confessung her mistakes to me while battling the spells and entities entrap ping her tell me the truth. I also learned recently the host of the incubus/succubus is chearing on her with 3 other women. Gods I wish I could prove it to her. I am working on breaking the curse and recently cast a protection in the house to work on casting out the psychic parasite as well as protect and shield her, her mother, and the dogs. But I need help ensuring the curse is truly broken, and removing the incubus/succubus. I will be able to cleanse the house and salt all the thresholds in a week and a half when they go out of town for the weekend and I am there to care for the dogs alone. This should eliminate the parasite and make the incubus/succubus uncomfortable when they return. If the curse is still active then, it will also hopefully weaken its hold on her further. She is my soul mate and I can feel under all the deceptive magic she still loves me and regrets the past 2 and a half months. But she also feels trapped by the new legal marriage and the guilt of betraying me. Ineed to free her of the curse and for her to discover the deceptions and infidelity of the incubus/succubus host. Once she is freed and the incubus/succubus loses its control over her she will divorce it and I can non-magically work on winning her back. Please help!


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 6, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> In October of 2009 I laid eyes for the first time on a woman and immediately though “I have to know her” 2 and a half months later I had a chance to speak to her and we really hit it off. She flirtingly, play stalked me at our local bar where I was in rehearsals for a production of Moulin Rouge in their at the time closed downstairs. She invited me upstairs after for a beer and karaoke. This started a pattern of nights singing and hanging out until our first date (which I was oblivious to the serious “date” aspect of) on New Year’s Eve. We declared ourselves officially an exclusive couple on January 18, 2010. After an excellent Mabon Ritual with friends from the local pagan community the following Fall Equinox (and some amazing sex after) we decided to become handfasted and the ceremony was held October 2nd, 2010 at the anniversary of the festival we had first met at a year before. About a year and a half later deep depression stole my libido and we’ve had difficulty rekindling our sex life to its former glory since. At some point in the next year or two she brought home a psychic parasite from a hospital or nursing home she had visited in the course of doing her job as a paramedic. We were, sadly, oblivious to the presence of this parasite (I have just discovered it recently) but it poisoned her against me, fostered the growth of a toxic persona she has preferred more and more over her true self, and spread negativity and discord in our lives, our relationships in the communities we were once active with, our marriage (which since it was before same-sex marriage became legal in the US was not legally binding, but is STILL spiritually binding), and just everything. The havoc this parasite has fostered has also invited toxic people into our lives and has deterred my partner from smudging and cleansing our home after we finally got rid of them. That’s almost 10 years, 5 households, and at least 20 toxic people worth of toxic negarive energy building. One of these toxic people is her best friend of over 20 years from her hometown. We moved him here, gave him a home, provided for all his needs, without requiring him to work. He was only expected to help keep the house and yard and be a live in dog nanny for when our crazy work and sleep schedules kept us from being able to take them out for all of their walk times. And yet, he grew resentful of our relationship and of her “control” over his life and when he eventually caved in to his past drug addictions, stole her mother’s prescription painkillers and was kicked out of the house he began working with Coyote and spun a curse directed my partner which has now reached its peak 4 years later. He has now, with curse in full swing, subsumed her free will and schemed with an individual who is bound to an incubus or succubus (actions and energy say incubus, but host is biologically female with preference for male pronouns so I don’t know if that would mean succubus or incubus). She began cheating on me with the incubus/succubus on July 10 after meeting its host forthe firfirsfirfirst time on July 4th. She has fought the entities and the curse a few times and xome to me crying and apologizing and professing her love for me only to again succumb to their pretty little lies, deceptions and manipulations. On August 24th at a public poetry reading event she performed a poem essentially spelling the doom of the one whocarries the incubus/succubus. But 6 days later in a civil ceremony with no spiritual aspect legally married this person. Yet still desperatelyclings to our friendship and “common interests, because none of that is stuff ‘we’ (she and the incubus/succubus host) do” I can feel our bond remains. I can feel her emotions which are in turmoil. She is perpetually drained, weak, exhausted, sick, and in pain. Her elderly mother who lives with her is having more issues. And our 5 dogs are sick and depressed. I can see she is not really happy though she keeps saying she is. Her body language, constant eyerolling, always seeming on the verge of tears or of begging my forgiveness or confessung her mistakes to me while battling the spells and entities entrap ping her tell me the truth. I also learned recently the host of the incubus/succubus is chearing on her with 3 other women. Gods I wish I could prove it to her. I am working on breaking the curse and recently cast a protection in the house to work on casting out the psychic parasite as well as protect and shield her, her mother, and the dogs. But I need help ensuring the curse is truly broken, and removing the incubus/succubus. I will be able to cleanse the house and salt all the thresholds in a week and a half when they go out of town for the weekend and I am there to care for the dogs alone. This should eliminate the parasite and make the incubus/succubus uncomfortable when they return. If the curse is still active then, it will also hopefully weaken its hold on her further. She is my soul mate and I can feel under all the deceptive magic she still loves me and regrets the past 2 and a half months. But she also feels trapped by the new legal marriage and the guilt of betraying me. Ineed to free her of the curse and for her to discover the deceptions and infidelity of the incubus/succubus host. Once she is freed and the incubus/succubus loses its control over her she will divorce it and I can non-magically work on winning her back. Please help!


fast typer


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 6, 2019)

https://looksmax.org/posts/1244239/reactions
@TubOfLard


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Dec 6, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> https://looksmax.org/posts/1244239/reactions
> @TubOfLard


Intel


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 6, 2019)

Nov 27, 2019


----------



## KlutchPurpp (Dec 6, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Nov 27, 2019


No!


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 6, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Inel Trait: Full of Anger


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Dec 6, 2019)

Huh?


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 6, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> Huh?



Ritalincel saidInel Trait: Full of Anger


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Dec 6, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> Ritalincel saidInel Trait: Full of Anger


Ohhhhhh
Ok bro
Thanks bro


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 6, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>



@Vitruvian


Ritalincel said:


> Ritalincel saidInel Trait: Full of Anger


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Dec 6, 2019)

Sex deprivation causes anger and hate. 
It just needs to be controlled. 
VR porn and sex robots will save us. 

Just imagine 8k resolution VR sex with a female sex robot with good movements, believable personality, simulated female orgasms with simulated pelvic floor muscles and copulary vocalizations, realistic body temperature, pheromones and smelling like a real female, able to choose her looks as the VR draws her a different face, skin tone etc. Virtually and changes the environment to whatever you like.


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 7, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> In October of 2009 I laid eyes for the first time on a woman and immediately though “I have to know her” 2 and a half months later I had a chance to speak to her and we really hit it off. She flirtingly, play stalked me at our local bar where I was in rehearsals for a production of Moulin Rouge in their at the time closed downstairs. She invited me upstairs after for a beer and karaoke. This started a pattern of nights singing and hanging out until our first date (which I was oblivious to the serious “date” aspect of) on New Year’s Eve. We declared ourselves officially an exclusive couple on January 18, 2010. After an excellent Mabon Ritual with friends from the local pagan community the following Fall Equinox (and some amazing sex after) we decided to become handfasted and the ceremony was held October 2nd, 2010 at the anniversary of the festival we had first met at a year before. About a year and a half later deep depression stole my libido and we’ve had difficulty rekindling our sex life to its former glory since. At some point in the next year or two she brought home a psychic parasite from a hospital or nursing home she had visited in the course of doing her job as a paramedic. We were, sadly, oblivious to the presence of this parasite (I have just discovered it recently) but it poisoned her against me, fostered the growth of a toxic persona she has preferred more and more over her true self, and spread negativity and discord in our lives, our relationships in the communities we were once active with, our marriage (which since it was before same-sex marriage became legal in the US was not legally binding, but is STILL spiritually binding), and just everything. The havoc this parasite has fostered has also invited toxic people into our lives and has deterred my partner from smudging and cleansing our home after we finally got rid of them. That’s almost 10 years, 5 households, and at least 20 toxic people worth of toxic negarive energy building. One of these toxic people is her best friend of over 20 years from her hometown. We moved him here, gave him a home, provided for all his needs, without requiring him to work. He was only expected to help keep the house and yard and be a live in dog nanny for when our crazy work and sleep schedules kept us from being able to take them out for all of their walk times. And yet, he grew resentful of our relationship and of her “control” over his life and when he eventually caved in to his past drug addictions, stole her mother’s prescription painkillers and was kicked out of the house he began working with Coyote and spun a curse directed my partner which has now reached its peak 4 years later. He has now, with curse in full swing, subsumed her free will and schemed with an individual who is bound to an incubus or succubus (actions and energy say incubus, but host is biologically female with preference for male pronouns so I don’t know if that would mean succubus or incubus). She began cheating on me with the incubus/succubus on July 10 after meeting its host forthe firfirsfirfirst time on July 4th. She has fought the entities and the curse a few times and xome to me crying and apologizing and professing her love for me only to again succumb to their pretty little lies, deceptions and manipulations. On August 24th at a public poetry reading event she performed a poem essentially spelling the doom of the one whocarries the incubus/succubus. But 6 days later in a civil ceremony with no spiritual aspect legally married this person. Yet still desperatelyclings to our friendship and “common interests, because none of that is stuff ‘we’ (she and the incubus/succubus host) do” I can feel our bond remains. I can feel her emotions which are in turmoil. She is perpetually drained, weak, exhausted, sick, and in pain. Her elderly mother who lives with her is having more issues. And our 5 dogs are sick and depressed. I can see she is not really happy though she keeps saying she is. Her body language, constant eyerolling, always seeming on the verge of tears or of begging my forgiveness or confessung her mistakes to me while battling the spells and entities entrap ping her tell me the truth. I also learned recently the host of the incubus/succubus is chearing on her with 3 other women. Gods I wish I could prove it to her. I am working on breaking the curse and recently cast a protection in the house to work on casting out the psychic parasite as well as protect and shield her, her mother, and the dogs. But I need help ensuring the curse is truly broken, and removing the incubus/succubus. I will be able to cleanse the house and salt all the thresholds in a week and a half when they go out of town for the weekend and I am there to care for the dogs alone. This should eliminate the parasite and make the incubus/succubus uncomfortable when they return. If the curse is still active then, it will also hopefully weaken its hold on her further. She is my soul mate and I can feel under all the deceptive magic she still loves me and regrets the past 2 and a half months. But she also feels trapped by the new legal marriage and the guilt of betraying me. Ineed to free her of the curse and for her to discover the deceptions and infidelity of the incubus/succubus host. Once she is freed and the incubus/succubus loses its control over her she will divorce it and I can non-magically work on winning her back. Please help!


Did reead just a little, fuck you fucked a girl. Fuck you


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 8, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 8, 2019)

Inel Trait: Full of Anger


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 8, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> 😡😡😡😡😡😡😡😡😡


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 10, 2019)

https://looksmax.org/posts/1273701/reactions


Ritalincel said:


> Inel Trait: Full of Anger


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 11, 2019)

Today at 2:00 PM


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 11, 2019)

@cocainecowboy Drink more water bro


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Dec 11, 2019)

anger
noun

a strong feeling of annoyance, displeasure, or hostility."the colonel's anger at his daughter's disobedience"


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 11, 2019)

#16


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 11, 2019)

argh


----------



## looksmaxxed (Dec 11, 2019)

i'm so hormone maxed right now on clomid and hcg from a trt clinic that i'm immune to normie bullshit and blaclpill angst. i just want to get jacked and get my maxilla expanded


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 12, 2019)

cocainecowboy said 😡 😡 😡 😡


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 12, 2019)

nattycel reacted to your post in the thread why am i always depressed with No!.

Tuesday at 2:31 PM
nattycel reacted to 6ft1's post in the thread why am i always depressed with No!.

Tuesday at 2:31 PM
nattycel reacted to your post in the thread why am i always depressed with No!.

Tuesday at 2:31 PM


----------



## pisslord (Dec 12, 2019)

unangry urself with pills


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 12, 2019)

rockndogs said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 12, 2019)

Spot the inel


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## autistic_tendencies (Dec 12, 2019)

inels are more afraid everything than angry


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 13, 2019)

@cocainecowboy


----------



## Tony (Dec 13, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 192127
> @cocainecowboy


fua u gave gift to cocainebro


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 13, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


>


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 14, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>


@cocainecowboy .


----------



## Pedro Zanatta (Dec 14, 2019)

Is it possible not to be full of anger these days? lol


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 14, 2019)

https://looksmax.org/posts/1297522/reactions


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 14, 2019)

Goblin said:


> View attachment 193110
> 
> https://looksmax.org/posts/1297522/reactions


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Dec 14, 2019)

Goblin said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 14, 2019)

Woah, settle down inel


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 15, 2019)

https://looksmax.org/posts/1301961/reactions


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Dec 15, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> https://looksmax.org/posts/1301961/reactions


https://looksmax.org/threads/why-do-losers-keep-ing-me.73584/


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 16, 2019)

https://looksmax.org/profile-posts/comments/6860/reactions


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 18, 2019)

https://looksmax.org/posts/1323404/reactions


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 19, 2019)

@Marw


----------



## Marw (Dec 19, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> @Marw
> View attachment 197713



















Spoiler



no u !


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 19, 2019)

.


----------



## Marw (Dec 19, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> .


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Dec 20, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> In October of 2009 I laid eyes for the first time on a woman and immediately though “I have to know her” 2 and a half months later I had a chance to speak to her and we really hit it off. She flirtingly, play stalked me at our local bar where I was in rehearsals for a production of Moulin Rouge in their at the time closed downstairs. She invited me upstairs after for a beer and karaoke. This started a pattern of nights singing and hanging out until our first date (which I was oblivious to the serious “date” aspect of) on New Year’s Eve. We declared ourselves officially an exclusive couple on January 18, 2010. After an excellent Mabon Ritual with friends from the local pagan community the following Fall Equinox (and some amazing sex after) we decided to become handfasted and the ceremony was held October 2nd, 2010 at the anniversary of the festival we had first met at a year before. About a year and a half later deep depression stole my libido and we’ve had difficulty rekindling our sex life to its former glory since. At some point in the next year or two she brought home a psychic parasite from a hospital or nursing home she had visited in the course of doing her job as a paramedic. We were, sadly, oblivious to the presence of this parasite (I have just discovered it recently) but it poisoned her against me, fostered the growth of a toxic persona she has preferred more and more over her true self, and spread negativity and discord in our lives, our relationships in the communities we were once active with, our marriage (which since it was before same-sex marriage became legal in the US was not legally binding, but is STILL spiritually binding), and just everything. The havoc this parasite has fostered has also invited toxic people into our lives and has deterred my partner from smudging and cleansing our home after we finally got rid of them. That’s almost 10 years, 5 households, and at least 20 toxic people worth of toxic negarive energy building. One of these toxic people is her best friend of over 20 years from her hometown. We moved him here, gave him a home, provided for all his needs, without requiring him to work. He was only expected to help keep the house and yard and be a live in dog nanny for when our crazy work and sleep schedules kept us from being able to take them out for all of their walk times. And yet, he grew resentful of our relationship and of her “control” over his life and when he eventually caved in to his past drug addictions, stole her mother’s prescription painkillers and was kicked out of the house he began working with Coyote and spun a curse directed my partner which has now reached its peak 4 years later. He has now, with curse in full swing, subsumed her free will and schemed with an individual who is bound to an incubus or succubus (actions and energy say incubus, but host is biologically female with preference for male pronouns so I don’t know if that would mean succubus or incubus). She began cheating on me with the incubus/succubus on July 10 after meeting its host forthe firfirsfirfirst time on July 4th. She has fought the entities and the curse a few times and xome to me crying and apologizing and professing her love for me only to again succumb to their pretty little lies, deceptions and manipulations. On August 24th at a public poetry reading event she performed a poem essentially spelling the doom of the one whocarries the incubus/succubus. But 6 days later in a civil ceremony with no spiritual aspect legally married this person. Yet still desperatelyclings to our friendship and “common interests, because none of that is stuff ‘we’ (she and the incubus/succubus host) do” I can feel our bond remains. I can feel her emotions which are in turmoil. She is perpetually drained, weak, exhausted, sick, and in pain. Her elderly mother who lives with her is having more issues. And our 5 dogs are sick and depressed. I can see she is not really happy though she keeps saying she is. Her body language, constant eyerolling, always seeming on the verge of tears or of begging my forgiveness or confessung her mistakes to me while battling the spells and entities entrap ping her tell me the truth. I also learned recently the host of the incubus/succubus is chearing on her with 3 other women. Gods I wish I could prove it to her. I am working on breaking the curse and recently cast a protection in the house to work on casting out the psychic parasite as well as protect and shield her, her mother, and the dogs. But I need help ensuring the curse is truly broken, and removing the incubus/succubus. I will be able to cleanse the house and salt all the thresholds in a week and a half when they go out of town for the weekend and I am there to care for the dogs alone. This should eliminate the parasite and make the incubus/succubus uncomfortable when they return. If the curse is still active then, it will also hopefully weaken its hold on her further. She is my soul mate and I can feel under all the deceptive magic she still loves me and regrets the past 2 and a half months. But she also feels trapped by the new legal marriage and the guilt of betraying me. Ineed to free her of the curse and for her to discover the deceptions and infidelity of the incubus/succubus host. Once she is freed and the incubus/succubus loses its control over her she will divorce it and I can non-magically work on winning her back. Please help!


You're one of my favorite posters now.


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 20, 2019)

obesecel said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Dec 20, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 198542


thx cel


----------



## BlackBoyo (Dec 20, 2019)

The shitpost is real


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 21, 2019)

Marw said:


> full of anger rn


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Marw (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## SixFootManlet (Dec 21, 2019)

4 pages of pure unadulterated autism.


----------



## Marw (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## BigChinHispanic (Dec 22, 2019)

So much autismo


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Dec 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 205752


No!


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 10, 2020)

[Serious] Does anyone else feel a violent anger when someone disagrees with you on .co

Thread starterwandercamp 
Start dateYesterday at 5:25 PM
Jump to newIgnoreWatch
https://incels.is/data/avatars/l/2/2047.jpg?1519673579
*wandercamp
Admiral
-*
JoinedDec 9, 2017Messages2,760
Yesterday at 5:25 PM

New
Add bookmark
#1
makes me wanna ER more than women ngl

low inhib or just schizo?


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 6, 2020)

framecel222 said:


> Cuck trait: having a low warning level or being a mod







XD


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Amnesia (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (May 11, 2020)




----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (May 11, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 401317


----------



## Ritalincel (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4671 (May 12, 2020)

Goblin said:


>


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (May 12, 2020)

Buno


----------



## Borneon_Tyger (May 12, 2020)

Not anger but hatred and bitterness. Chad gets angry but he is not filled with hatred at the world or just general bitterness. He will seek revenge against those that did him harm but not against the whole of society like an incel would


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (May 12, 2020)

tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (May 13, 2020)

zephir-tier thread


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (May 13, 2020)

Does @Tony have wide hips?


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 13, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> Inel Trait: Full of Anger
> 
> Thread starterkingturtle
> Start date4 minutes ago
> ...


We need anarchism I swear. Lawless, no hierachy. Men can be men and women will not have godmode on as they are treated the exact same as us. I've been reading about this and idk but lawlessness sounds good.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (May 13, 2020)

good post


----------



## Tony (May 13, 2020)

Goblin said:


> Does @Tony have wide hips?


no i have good shoulder to waist ratio


----------



## Krezo (May 13, 2020)

Grrrrrrr x


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 24, 2021)

GoonCel said:


> incel trait: being banned on incels.is


It's over


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Feb 24, 2021)

It is over.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Feb 24, 2021)




----------

